# Best 9" Fishfiner/GPS for Lake Erie for under $1000



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I know this will turn into a Chevy/Ford discussion, but I'm looking for FF/GPS for my Starweld Fusion 20, used 95% on Lake Erie. Assume chirp and down imaging are important. I'm comfortable with Humminburd operation, but would consider Garmin and Lowrance. I'm not an electronics guru so simple operation is a factor. Let's hear some recommendations opinions. Thanks.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Garmin! Catch'em on sale in the fall or late winter for $600 93sv plus that's down side and touch screen! Regular $1000-$1200


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

How about Lowrance hook 2 triples shot 9"? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

ohiojmj said:


> How about Lowrance hook 2 triples shot 9"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If your budget is $1000 I would go with the Lowrance TI2 long before the Hook series.


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

I got a lowrance for the first time this year coming from a hummingbird to lowrance I'd go back to a hummingbird just for mapping alone


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

There is no such thing as "The Best" when it comes to fish finders as all three brands you mentioned are excellent units. 
Only you can determine which brand/unit is the "best" for you by selecting one that has the features,size and operational ease that will be useful to you for your style and type of fishing.

I would suggest you go to Bass Pro or Cabela's and spend some time playing with the display units. Operate them all and see which one you like the best and go from there.


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a humminbird mega g3n. I like their side imaging. Some people like Lowrance for their 2d sonar, some like garmin for their mapping. Its all about preference. I would recommend going to basspro/cabelas and spend some time going through each unit. 

Check out BBCboards.net, they have forums for each brand. What common issues are etc..


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Garmin 93/94 sv , by far easiest to use , free upgrades as they come available , great built in maps plus mapping software


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Thank you all. I've decided for a Lowrance TI2 with US/Canada Navionics chip.


----------

